# Any detailers in Fermanagh or Tyrone



## S40-2011 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Im trying to find a detailer in my area, ideally Fermanagh or Tyrone. Any Suggestions ????. Thanks.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Rollo is probably the closest to you. That or I can travel,i have driven further than Fermanagh so that would not hinder me.

Give me a call if you want to chat.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi there Cheers John. Yes we are based just outside Armagh if it helps give me a call on 07784258006 if you wish to discuss anything.


----------

